# old fisher speakers, notice difference?



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

My dad has some really old fisher i believe speakers. i have no idea how good fisher was, but im sure the drivers are worn, and im thinking i could replace them with some budget speakers from PE or madisound and it will be an improvement.

however, im wondering if it would be noticeable? like i was thinking of doing it without him knowing, would he notice? if he did/didnt then i would show him.

he has 2 polk towers in the front, and these old fishers in the back, with a polk sub. its nothing special, he isnt crazy into audio, like he loves a good sound but isnt overboard.

ill have to measure the speakers, and try and get an idea of the cabinet size and lastly measure to find out if i need 4 or 8 ohm to get the best selection of speakers. if i remember correctly, he said when i was little i poked the cones in. maybe i didnt, maybe i was always trying, if i did im sure replacing would sound better.

lastly if it measures to be 8 ohm, would it hurt if i did a 4 ohm, like it would get more power but not sure if the receiver would be ok with it, or if its wired to do it or whatever.

thanks


----------



## hottcakes (Jul 14, 2010)

PE has that replacement speaker calculator thing. you provide some information like box size and ported amongst size of course and it spits out a few suggestions. i definitely wouldn't go with a lower impedance speaker unless you're sure the amp/receiver can handle it. do a wee bit of research, that impedance thing isn't hard to come by. 

simple replacement speakers like GRS or Goldwood may or may not make an improvement in sound if you are just wanting to replace a working speaker. that all depends on how well the box was designed for the speaker. maybe with that calculator thing, it may make a better, more noticeable difference.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

Ah I completely forgot all about the crossover because I wanted to post before I started work on hopes to get quicker responses rather than post at midnight

I plan to build my own one day just need to research crossovers to be able to build them. Maybe when he hears mine he will want to replace his old ones


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

Feel free to throw out some links. I'm interested for sure


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

Ya for my setup I would like the Dayton rs on zaph's website without doing excess research to see if it's best for the money

thx for links


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

OLD Fisher's were pretty good back in the day. I'm talking early 60's. refoam the surrounds, rebuild the crossovers and have a listen. Contact GordonW over at Audiokarma.org since he is damn good at it and closer to you than others I'd reccomend. He lives in Marietta, GA.

Chuck


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

I understand. The budget ones would be great for my dad. But for me I would really like something like the rs line for my own setup


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

sweet thx


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> If you wanted to replace those speakers, I would go with these first and foremost because you can get the cabinets pre-built from partsexpress:
> My RS180 MTM Design - Techtalk Speaker Building, Audio, Video, and Electronics Customer Discussion Forum From Parts-Express.com
> Very large, nearly perfectly flat response studio MTM monitors


i like this, isnt too expensive, and i can buy the cabinet pre built but the crossover isnt useful since the tweeter he used isnt sold anymore and i have no idea how to make it work with the aluminum one they sell now, or the silk for that matter


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> You can substitute for the non shielded one without a problem. I do believe the only difference is the shielding.
> 
> Dayton Audio RS28A-4 1-1/8" Aluminum Dome Tweeter


any chance i could use the 4 ohm rs180 mids? i would love to buy them and try them in my truck and if i dont like or whatever then i could use for this.

would it just change my ohm load or would i need to change crossover any?


----------

